# Gilson 8/26 1983 Snowblower model 55324Z



## Dusty (Dec 13, 2018)

Hey folks, I picked up this Gilson snowblower over the weekend free.
Its a pretty nice machine. Has an 8 horse Briggs L head, first bigger Briggs winter engine powered machine, I ever had.
The unit is missing what looks to be one part. The shift lever handle that goes up on the dash.
Anyway I need the operators manual for this machine. If someone has it and can either email me a digital copy or however, I would appreciate it. I have helped out a few folks that have needed the Simplicity service manual for their machines a few times and am now hoping someone can return the favor for me. Calling in a favor....
Its 1983 Gilson 826 model 55324Z 
Here are a few photos of it, the model tag and under the dash showing where it is the part I need is missing. If aynone knows the part number for that handle or where I can find one, let me know. Thank you!


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Not very often you find the Briggs powered machines...... pretty nice unit for the price!! 

Found this: 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/GILSON-MOD...131590?hash=item4b5c99d106:g:2rkAAOSwAEFcTnzG


https://www.ebay.com/itm/MONTGOMERY...193184?hash=item4b5d51dca0:g:8sUAAOSwgGZcAJLS

https://www.ebay.com/itm/GILSON-SNO...101231?hash=item23b64920ef:g:KUYAAOSwa-dWtIna


----------



## Dusty (Dec 13, 2018)

Thanks for the help. Unfortunately the first manual, the 87 is the series after mine and has an actual transmission. The other two manuals were the series behind my machine and also had an actual Transmission, instead of a friction disk. My series was the only Gilsln that used a friction drive.
I'm suprised their is no Gilson snowblower section on this forum. I know theirs a pretty big following for them and they were built really well. The last one was made in 1987 before being bought by Lawn boy and than the year after Toro bought lawn boy.
I don't want to commit to paying for a manual, until I know I can get the shift lever handle.
If anyone has the manual for my series Gilson, mine is an 83, please pm me to send it along.
If anyone knows where I can get the shift lever handle missing from my machine, as seen in the photo's, let me know or what its part number is or if they have one they can sell me.
If I can't get it, or its to expensive, I will end up breaking the machine down for its Briggs L head winter engine and all its other good parts. I'm trying not to do that if I can get the shift lever, but its starting to look, thats the way I'm going.
The Briggs 8hp, 319cc L head engine on that machine is a dual shaft, it has the main shaft and a secondary reverse shaft which extends from the cam, like some Tecumseh's that were used on machines that used that setup.


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

Did you try Pete???


https://www.gilsonsnowblowers.com/snowmail.html


----------

